# Recommend a chisel set



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Step Dad reaches a milestone Birthday this year and want to get him a nice set of wood chisels. Ideally ones that come in a nice storage/presentation box and ones that can be added to over time as part of a range of woodworking tools.

Any recommendations please? I've no idea on budget but if eye wateringly expensive I've got siblings to call on to chip in 

Cheers


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

don't know if this any good to you
http://www.workshopheaven.com/tools/Chisel-Sets.html


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

tightlines said:


> don't know if this any good to you
> http://www.workshopheaven.com/tools/Chisel-Sets.html


Some of the sets on that link look really nice, thanks 

Part of the problem is I don't 100% know what he'd like, just want to make sure what I buy is quality, tried and tested. He will be using them around the house and when he retires imminently I suspect he will start messing around in the garage making bits and pieces so want nice gear to start his collection off.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

The best in the world is Japanese, so I would get the siblings involved but if you have a smaller budget there are some very nice English makes with some fine Sheffield steel. There's also second hand don't get put off by something that looks old and rusty as that usually a sign of quality in the steel it's made from, and they can be cleaned and oiled to make a lovely set if you buy wisely.


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

Best I have ever used ar Matsumura Blue Steel Chisles, they aint cheap, but if you want quality and a great craftsman chisle, look no further.

I had to get mine shipped from USA, cost me around £400 for a set of 5 and £20 to have delivered to UK.

EDIT,

Found a set almost identicle to mine: https://www.amazon.com/Matsumura-Dovetail-Chisels-Wooden-Woodworker/dp/B00BQANGPE


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Rilla said:


> Best I have ever used ar Matsumura Blue Steel Chisles, they aint cheap, but if you want quality and a great craftsman chisle, look no further.
> 
> I had to get mine shipped from USA, cost me around £400 for a set of 5 and £20 to have delivered to UK.
> 
> ...


They look nice, I'd end up with a divorce if I brought any more


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Marples or Irwin make good ones.


----------



## Posts001 (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't think you can go wrong with a good set from Stanley, normally your better spending the money on a good quality chisel sharpener


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I've got a few sets, there is a Stanley set you can get from b and q, in a sort of clear case, it's about £70 I think and they are very good. Box is a bit crap though 

Got some really nice irwin ones in a nice wooden box too, better chisels but can't remember how much they where had them years now


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

These ones

http://www.sealantsandtoolsdirect.c..._P26732.html?gclid=CN3fg-T9xs4CFQeNGwodcx0KTw


----------



## Ashtray (Jan 14, 2014)

Stick to a general purpose beveled edge type 
If your looking for a nice set you'll not go wrong with the re release stanly 750 series I belive they are now called Stanley 'sweetheart' or push the boat out on a lie nielsen set or if you want to bring it back down the price scale a set of the narex would be fine on a side note modern marples are not what they once were
Japanese chisels although most are absolutely awesome there are some that look nice but are not good quality I would steer clear as they are not great as a general purpose chisel as they require a lot of maintenance google how to sharpen them it requires the use of a small hammer to bend the edge into shape so you can see how soft they are


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.twwholesale.co.uk/product.php/section/10017/sn/MARS500S6
They do more expensive set aswell


----------

